# Old Wives Tales



## pioneergal (Feb 7, 2005)

We are having some unusual weather in our part of Texas today.
The temp earlier today was 81 degress and 20 miles away it was much cooler and sleeting. We are currently having a rain / thunder storm and under a tornado watch with the prediction of a wintery mix later tonight.

Somewhere in time I seem to recall an old wives tale saying something about *"When it thunders in November it will snow or something to that effect in a later month" (?). *
I may be all mixed up on this .....maybe someone can help  

Maybe even share another "Old Tale".


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

All I could find is that when it thunders in November,there will be snow in 10 days.Here are some other collections of Old Wives Tales:

http://www.gardenplum.com/wivestales/

http://www.corsinet.com/trivia/scary.html


----------



## BellsBunnies (Sep 18, 2004)

The "wooly worm" - it is said that the 13 bands on the wooly worm corresponds to the 13 weeks of winter and by looking at the color and the size ect of these worms you can predict the weather.

Thunder in Feb means frost the same day in May.

Smoke going to the ground in winter means approaching snow or rain.

Onions skin very thin means a mild winter - Onions skin tough and thick means cold and rough winter ahead.

Count the number of Fogs in August to find out how many snows their will be in winter.

Red skies at night sailors delight -Red skies in the morning sailors take warning.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

So who is this "old wife" anyway, and why does she think she's so smart.


----------



## albionjessica (Oct 25, 2005)

Someone at work was telling me that because the oaks around here are hanging onto their topmost leaves, we'll have a tough winter with lots of snow. 

It's just for fun, I'm sure. I have a hard time believing anything that even sounds remotely like an old wives tale. Not the superstitious type, I guess.


----------



## pioneergal (Feb 7, 2005)

albionjessica said:


> It's just for fun, I'm sure. I have a hard time believing anything that even sounds remotely like an old wives tale. Not the superstitious type, I guess.



 

Just curious I guess.

My grandpappy seemed to have a lot of "old sayings".
Hearing the thunder yesterday just rekindled the memories his storytelling.


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

Not all of the "Old Wives Tales" pertaining to weather are Just fun sayings. For example-
Rainbow at night, sailors delight. Rainbow in the morning, sailors take warning. This is based in good weather predicting. When there is a rainbow at night, it is always east of you, meaning the storm which mostly travel from west to east has already passed you, and the sun has returned. When you see a rainbow in the morning it is always west of you. Thus the storm is headed towards you. Another similar saying is,"Evening red, morning grey, sets a traveler on his way" or "Evening grey, morning red brings rain down on your head."
These sayings aren't just tales, but are based on facts. Lots of old timers were able to come close to predicting the weather a day or two in advance by observing the way the various signs the present weather was giving.
However if anyone tells you they can predict the weather months in advance, be sure to not buy a used car from them.
Another good weather sign is if the sun comes up above the horizon real bright in the morning, then goes under clouds within an hour or so, it is going to rain by noon.
The smoke going down from the chimney simply means the barametric pressure is low. If the smoke goes straight up the pressure in high. High pressure goes with clear weather, and low pressure goes along with stormy weather.
Another sign of a cold winter goes hand in hand with the fuel companys jacking up their prices (AGAIN} LOL


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

Here's a good list of weather forecasting by folklore!

Red sky at night, shepherds delight. 
Red sky in the morning, shepherds warning.

Evening red and morning grey 
will set the traveller on his way; 
but evening grey and morning red 
will bring down rain upon his head

The evening red and morning grey 
are sure signs of a fine day, 
but the evening grey and the morning red, 
makes the sailor shake his head.

A setting red sun means it'll be hot tomorrow. 

If the sun goes pale to bed
'twill rain tomorrow, it is said.

If red the sunset in grey
the next will be a rainy day.

When the moon lies on her back, 
she sucks the wet into her lap.

Who doffs his coat on a winter's day 
will gladly put it on in May. 

The sun reveals the secrets of the sky, 
and who dares give the source of light the lie.

Do business with men when the wind is from the westerly, for then the barometer is high. 

Evening red and morning grey. 
Two sure signs of one fine day.

If red the sun begin his race,
be sure the rain will fall apace.

If it thunders in February,
it will frost in April.

When the glass falls low
stand by for a blow; 
when it slowly rises high 
all the light sails you may fly.
Long foretold, long last
short notice, soon past,
quick rise after low, 
sure sign of stronger blow.

At sea with low and falling glass 
soundly sleeps a careless ass, 
only when it's high and rising 
truly rests a careful wise one.

When the wind shifts against the sun, 
trust it not, for back it will run.

When the wind is from the south 
the rain's in its mouth.
The wind in the west 
Suits everyone best.

When the wind is blowing in the South 
it brings the food over the fish's mouth, 
when the wind is blowing in the West, 
that is when the fishing's best!

With rain before wind,
stays and topsails you must mind. 
But with the wind before the rain, 
Your topsails you may set again

A little rain stills a great wind.
When the wind is blowing in the North 
no fisherman should set forth, 
when the wind is blowing in the
East, 'tis not fit for man nor beast.

No weather is ill,
if the wind be still.

High clouds indicate fine weather will prevail. Lower clouds mean rain.

When clouds are gathering thick and fast,
keep sharp lookout for sail and mast;
but if they slowly onward crawl,
out with the lines, nets, or trawl.

Mackerel sky, mackerel sky
never long wet, never long dry. 

Mare's tails; storms and gales. 
Mackerel sky; not 24 hours dry.

Mackerel sky and mares' tails 
make lofty ships carry low sails.

If clouds look as if scratched by a hen. 
Get ready to reef your topsails then.

Seagull, seagull sit on the sand. 
It's never good weather when you're on the land.

When clouds appear like rocks and towers, 
the earth's refreshed with frequent showers

If woolly fleeces deck the heavenly way, 
Be sure no rain will mar a summer's day

A cold May gives full barns and empty churchyards. 

If it's foggy in the morning then it'll be a sunny day. 

Ice in November to bear a duck, 
the rest of the winter'll be slush and muck.

The higher the clouds the better the weather. 

Rainbow in the morning,
travellers take warning;
rainbow at night,
traveller's delight.

Rainbow in the eastern sky,
the morrow will be dry.
Rainbow in the west that gleams, 
rain falls in streams.

Rain on Easter Sunday, it will rain the next 7 Sundays. 

Fog in January makes a wet Spring.
February fog means a frost in May.
Ash Wednesday wind continues in Lent.
April showers bring May flowers. 
March winds bring April showers.

Rain before seven, 
Clear by eleven. 

If on February 2, it is bright and clear, the groundhog will stay in his den, indicating that more snow and winter are to come; if it is dark or rainy the winter is over. 

If the rooster goes crowing to bed,
he'll certainly rise with a watery head. 

If the November goose bone be thick, 
so will the winter weather be;
If the non-goose bone be thin, 
so will the winter weather be.

When the cats on the table,
the weather is stable 
But a cat under the chair â 
of the weather beware!

Hogs crying and running unquietly up and down with hay or utter in their mouths, foreshadow a storm to be near at hand.

Cranes soaring aloft and quietly in the air foresee fair weather, but if they make much noise, as if consulting which way to go, it foreshadows a storm that's near at hand.

Go plant the bean when the moon is light, 
and you will find that this is right; 
plant the potatoes when the moon is dark, 
and to this line you always hark,
but if you vary form this rule, 
you will find you are a fool,
if you always follow this rule to the end, 
you will always have money to spend.

Fishes in general, both in salt and fresh waters, are observed to sport most and bite more eagerly before rain than any other time. 

Christmas in snow, Easter in mud.
Easter in snow, Christmas in mud.

Onions skins very thin,
Mild the winter coming in.
Onion skins thick and rough,
Coming winter cold and rough.

If the grass be dry at morning light,
Look for rain before the night.

When the ring around the moon is far, rain is soon;
When the ring around the moon is near, rain is far.

It is a sign of rain if the down flies off dandelions or thistles when there is no wind.

Red [yellow] sky in the morning, shepherdâs (sailorâs)warning;
Red sky at night, shepherdâs (sailorâs) delight.

If frost comes on mornings twain [twice]
The third day we will surely have rain.

When eager bites the thirsty flea,
Clouds and rain youâll shortly see.

Dew before midnight
Next day will be bright.

If it rains with the seaâs flow, thee can go out to mow;
If it rains with the seaâs ebb, thee can go back to bed.

You know when spring has fairly arrived, when you can stand on daisies.

If Christmas Day on Thursday be,
A windy winter shall ye see;
Windy weather in each week
And hard tempest, strong and thick.
The summer shall be good and dry,
Corn and beast shall multiply.

When the wind is in the north-west, 
Thereâll be weather at its best.

A thick fog and small moon
Bring an easterly wind soon.

You know it will rain if pigs appear uneasy and roll in the dust.

The laughter of kookaburras heralds both the beginning and the end of a rainy period.

Thunder in spring, 
The cold it will bring.

Remember on St Vincentâs Day [January 22]
If that the sun his beams do display
Be sure to take his transient beam
Which through the casements sheds a gleam,
For âtis a token bright and clear
Of prosperous weather all the year.

If New Yearâs Eve night, wind bloweth south
It betokeneth warmth and growth;
If west, much milk and fish in the sea;
If north, much cold and storms thereâll be;
If east, the trees will bear fruitâ
If north-east, flee it, man and brute.

If clouds be bright, âtwill clear tonight;
If clouds be dark, âtwill rain, dâye hark?

If the cock moult before the hen
We shall have weather thick and thin.
If the hen moult before the cock
We shall have weather hard as a rock.

When fish refuse bait or fly
Storm it is that now is nigh.

If the thunder comes from the north, it will surely double in wrath;
If it comes from the south, it will open its mouth; 
If it comes from the west, it will never be at rest;
If it comes from the east, it will never give us peace.

Thunder in spring
Cold it will bring.

When the down of a dandelion contracts, it is a sign of rain. When spiders build new webs, the weather will be clear.

The sunflower raising its head indicates rain.

If watercress beds steam on a summer evening, the next day will be hot.

The first frost of the year will occur three months after the sound of the first cicadas.

An open anthill indicates good weather; a closed one indicates an approaching storm.

Dust rising in dry weather is a sign of an approaching change.

Lightning in summer indicates good weather.

A dream of gardens foretells great joy.

If bees stay at home, rain will soon come;
If bees stay away, fine will be the day.
If harvest flies hum 
Thereâs warm weather to come.

A change in the moon brings on a change in the weather.

If all stars are out at night it will be a nice day tomorrow.

A purple sunset means frost that night.

Grasshoppers chirp louder and louder the hotter it gets. 

When a donkey nods and shakes its head a lot, it means rain is on the way. 

Flies bite more if there is a storm coming. 

If the spiders are making bigger webs, the weather will be dry. 

Bees will not swarm before a storm.

A full moon rising clear means good weather

If your cat passes its paw behind its ear during grooming, expect rain.

If you cat cleans its nose, expect wind.

If your catâs pupils are large, itâs high tide. If small, itâs low tide. 

Bad weather will end when your cat twists and turns.

If you cat turns its back to the fireplace, expect seas so stormy there could be a shipwreck.

Sure signs of rain on the way are, tree leaves turned up, a rainbow in the morning, or a ring around the moon. 

Dogs eating grass or robins singing loudly are sure signs of a storm approaching.


----------



## Chas in Me (Jun 19, 2004)

Culpepper,
That was great! Thanks.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Storm comin' if cows butt the ground, if horses run and flip their tails and snort about.
Hard winter....if hogs carry sticks to make beds and go to bed early, heavy moss on the north side of tree bark
or......if your nose itches, somebody's coming with a hole in their britches LOL


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Old wives tale---the date of the first snowfall of the season indicates how many snows there will be. Such as--we received our first snow of the season today (11-30-06) meaning we should have 29 more before spring. Hardly a chance that one will hold.

90 days after the golden rods starts blooming there will be a frost.

90 days after the snow on the mountain (some kinds of milkweed) bloom will be the first snow. 

Old wives tale--don't marry a woman with large ankles. Haven't a clue why.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

My nose itches
I smell peaches
Somebody's coming
with a hole in their britches!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2006)

pioneergal said:


> We are having some unusual weather in our part of Texas today.
> The temp earlier today was 81 degress and 20 miles away it was much cooler and sleeting. We are currently having a rain / thunder storm and under a tornado watch with the prediction of a wintery mix later tonight.


 How far south are you?


----------

